# Trifecta upgrade fee



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

From what I read, there is no support for the budget tune. so Darius is correct you will need to pay full price for the premium tune. There is a reason for that. The budget tune is a basic tune that will work with any car. The premium tune is designed specifically for your car. If you have specific questions, ask who ever you bought the tune from.(Who is Darius? never heard of him) If you bought from one of our vendors, Insane speed motor sports or BNR racing, they can answer your questions. You should have read what you were truly buying. The 2 budget/vs premium are 2 different tunes. You get what you pay for!!! Here is what BNR has to say about it:
Trifecta Budget Tune 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T




Good Luck!


----------



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THERE IS NO DATA LOGGING SUPPORT GIVEN WITH THIS TUNE. IT IS A CANNED TUNE. *
*
*
This tune is for stock or very close to stock vehicles. If any tune adjustments are needed you would have to upgrade to the premium tune for $100.

It does say upgrade for $100!


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nosman said:


> *PLEASE NOTE THAT THERE IS NO DATA LOGGING SUPPORT GIVEN WITH THIS TUNE. IT IS A CANNED TUNE. *
> 
> This tune is for stock or very close to stock vehicles. If any tune adjustments are needed you would have to upgrade to the premium tune for $100.
> 
> It does say upgrade for $100!


thats what i was looking for thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes we do allow upgrades and we would be happy to help you out. If you have not already contacted us, please do so. I think you already did though as we are working with someone on this exact situation.


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we do allow upgrades and we would be happy to help you out. If you have not already contacted us, please do so. I think you already did though as we are working with someone on this exact situation.



Yes it is probably me


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

has anyone on here driven or rode in cars with a budget/premium tune? i mean a car with each. i want to know what is the difference from your experience.


----------

